#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Wringing a chicken's neck

## CharleyFarley

Not as easy as it sounds. Had to kill two today , the first one was still alive after my feeble attempt;so a wack on the tree finished it. I decided to forgo the wringing on the second one, and smashed it against the tree, only for its bleeding head to come flying off.

Great opportunity to test the headless chicken theory.

I guess some people are just born to this kind of life, obviously not me though :Sad:

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Wanklette. Machete chop.

----------


## buad hai

It's really more of a pull....

----------


## good2bhappy

pull and twist.
When I was a kid in hampshire I used to go pheasant shooting. I used a .22 air rifle. The pellet would only incapacitate the fowl so I would finish it off with the old pull and twist to the neck job.
Sometimes I was lucky and got a head shot then there was no need.

----------


## CharleyFarley

Thanks. I feel better equipped now.

----------


## blackgang

> Sometimes I was lucky and got head then there was no need for choking the chicken.


I have found that to be true when I was young also.. :rofl:

----------


## good2bhappy

LOL
How did you edit my post?

----------


## jizzybloke

Ever heard of Mike the headless chicken?


Mike the Headless Chicken's Amazing Story

----------


## nedwalk

^ that was wild was,nt it, bloody chook running around no head, and yep quick twist and pull or whack with the chopper!

----------


## hillbilly

Ahh guys we are talking about killling a chicken.

Being a hillbilly I know a thing or two about dinner.

My grandma use to grab a chicken, cut off the head and then throw the chicken body underneath a big bucket.

After a minute or two of banging on the bucket, the chicken was dead.

How you prepare the chicken is up to you...

----------


## hillbilly

I will add that I have heard these rumours before.

In reality, you cant seperate the tendons of the chickens neck by doing the tornado thing.

Been there, done that. 

But maybe you can...

----------


## blackgang

Damn sure Hilly, if ya didn't throw em under something they had blood slung all over everything and you had to run em down and bring em back.. :Smile:

----------


## Norton

I was a geek used to just bite em off.  :Smile:

----------


## Happyman

When I was a kid on the farm Grandmother used to point the one out that she wanted and I used to take them out with my single shot Webley Garden Gun from about 10ft !!
A 6mm ? shotgun !
Was in deep shit if I missed the head and got a bodyshot! - Bloody toothpicks on the dinner table !!!   :rofl:

----------


## BugginOut

For a good lesson in decapitating a chicken rent the film Babel. With a chicken in one hand and a remote for your DVD player in the other, you can rewind and practice until you've perfected the technique.

----------


## El Gibbon

True Story!  Saw it with my own eyes.

Out hunting deer in the Maine woods and bro-in-law saw a nice fat partridge (grouse), nicked his head clean off with a 30-30 Win. Damn thing would not die. 
took it home and tossed him down the stairs to the basement.

Later sent one of his boys down to fetch it and clean it for supper. Damn kid freaked when he tried to pick it up... too funny.  Lived for several hours, finally put a finger over the wind pipe and that was that. On close inspection it seemed the bullet had cauterized all the vital arteries etc.

Got pics somewhere.

E. G.

----------


## blackgang

> nicked his head clean off with a 30-30 Win.


Damn good shot with a 30/30, altho I did the same thing to a Ruff Grouse with a 25/35 win. when I was a kid hunting with my dad, who upon seeing that, took the bird and then planted a foot in my ass cause there was no season at all for Ruffs, but we took it home and ate it anyway.. Took the head off just above the ruff but he died quick.

----------


## tsicar

i must admit i have never managed to get it right, so when buffalo-man's chickens raided my veggie patch i used to dispatch them with a thwack on the back of the head with a baton.
once i had to put down my (then) 5 year old daughter's sick budgerigar. i gave the head a yank; the bloody thing started screeching and kept doing so even though by that time it's neck had stretched to about 6 inches long!. ended up pulling the poor thing's head right off and had to try keep it hidden behind my back as my daughter had rushed in to find out what all the noise was about.

----------


## nevets

My neighbors tie the legs and then cut the throat. Then in to boiling  water and the feathers
  come off no problem.

----------


## CharleyFarley

I think drowning is a good alternative, no messing with blood n' stuff and for sure they are dead. Used to do it all the time with unwanted kittens in my childhood.

----------


## mobs00

I just killed my first yesterday. A stone from a slingshot right to the head at 10 feet away. I didn't really think I'd hit it but did, right in the head. Down it went and I ran over to wring the neck.

Quite pleased and mum made a delicious curry out of it.

----------


## smeden

do i sense some soft feakdoor members in this tread? ::chitown::  :Smile:

----------


## patsycat

I buy mine wrapped in plastic from the supermarket.  My mum told me a story from when they lived in Uganda.  She had ordered a turkey for Xmas and it arrived alive in a basket.  Got my dad to take it round the back to kill it.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Piece of piss really, is a freakin Chicken not a turkey, love to see the rigmarole you mob go through cooking the fuckers

----------


## cddragonjd

> i must admit i have never managed to get it right, so when buffalo-man's chickens raided my veggie patch i used to dispatch them with a thwack on the back of the head with a baton.
> once i had to put down my (then) 5 year old daughter's sick budgerigar. i gave the head a yank; the bloody thing started screeching and kept doing so even though by that time it's neck had stretched to about 6 inches long!. ended up pulling the poor thing's head right off and had to try keep it hidden behind my back as my daughter had rushed in to find out what all the noise was about.



My grandmother had a budgie, way back in the '60's - she was a bit mental and an hypochondriach, she spent all day whining to the budgie about how ill she was and how she wished she was dead, one day, she opened the cage and the budgie flew out and into the fire and burned to death - I guess it couldn't take any more (True Story!)

----------


## dake333

> My neighbors tie the legs and then cut the throat. Then in to boiling  water and the feathers
>   come off no problem.


ADDING A LITTLE DETERGENT TO THE HOT WATER IS THE SECRET FOR EASY PLUCKING. NOT BOILING WATER BUT FAIRLY HOT.

----------


## dirtydog



----------


## Deris

When I was young we had a stump with 2 nails on the top. One straight and one bent, place the chickens neck between the nails, twist the bent one over the neck locking it in place. Then take the rope with a slp knot, tied to a third nail near the ground, and tighten around the feet(or at least one foot. Chop the neck with a hatchet, wait a little for the bugger to stop flapping about then remove the rope. Dunk in steaming hot water to de-feather. My father did the gutting at some point, I think after the feathers were off. Cook and enjoy. 

At least that's how I remember it.

----------


## Bower

I keep chickens myself, the easiest way is to take the chuck by the back of the head in one hand, the body in the other hand and then snap its neck over a coat hook on the back of a shed door. No mess and pretty quick.

As with all animals, cause it too much stress, the muscle fills with lactic acid and it makes the meat tough. Make it quick.

----------


## Kikoman

We did a lot of chicken killing back in the old country, which was my job, I would lay the chickens head on the ground put an iron pipe on its neck ,hold it legs in my hand step on the pipe at the same time give a firm pull on the chickens legs and hold on till it stopped flapping. no blood no fuss! Job done.

----------


## Looper



----------


## Happyman

Had a neighbour who used a neat method 
Get a cardboard box and cut a chicken head sized hole in the side 
Drop the box over the selected victim 
It will automatically stick its head through the hole 
One whack with a machete 
 all the mess is inside the box 
 It doesn't run around etc 
 Give it a minute or two to realise it is dead 
 Job done !!

----------

